# Sliding glass door leaking from top



## House Disaster (Nov 11, 2020)

Trying to figure out where water is coming from.  Above our sliding patio door water in dripping onto our patio.  We have had water coming from this spot for sometime.  We thought it was from the roof above or the windows above.  Had the back of the house completely gutted down to the studs had all new windows installed new stucco and a new roof with new flashing work was completed a few months ago.  It started to rain a heavy rain and yet again water is coming in on our first floor above the patio door!! Not sure what else it could be since we replaced everything above it.  The roof above is a low slope but I was told shingles are ok we didn’t need a metal roof it just meant requirements and we added gutters to help with rain fall since I live in Florida.  Could it be the patio door itself? I thought because we had a new roof and it covers the patio door we wouldn’t need to replace that door how would water get to door if roof and flashing are brand new.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 12, 2020)

Roof flashing has nothing to do with the doors flashing.
Is there a piece of Z flashing over the top of the door?
Post a picture of the whole door standing back and one closer up so we can see a closer picture of the top of the door please.


----------



## House Disaster (Nov 12, 2020)

I asked my husband that question because I saw a similar post on here and it mentioned the flashing.  He said the flashing is def there and even if there was an issue there still should not be any water coming from above it means water is getting in above it. I will have to see if I have a pic of the doors on my phone since I am not home.


----------



## House Disaster (Nov 12, 2020)

It is the big sliders on the left side that have water coming in from the top of it.  For us the water keeps finding a way in.  Like I mentioned we had the whole back half replaced.  Shortly after we brought the house and moved in we started seeing water coming in at the sliding glass door at first it was coming inside the house which was concerning and the ceiling above our kitchen caved in after a hurricane and we knew we had issues above.  When we went to get new windows just because we thought they were the issue the window installer saw tons of dry rot and we realized we had a big issue going on on the second floor.  We hired a contractor and as they started to remove the stucco we saw just how much damage.  So it took removing everything on the second floor walls and all and new windows and replacing the roof even trusses because they had dry rot we thought no more water issues.  Skip to last night and again water is coming in on the patio below just around the sliders and my husband really thinks we still have an issue with the roof above.  The contractor is coming back out but even he doesn’t know why water is still coming in considering we basically built a brand new back half of my house.  So even if the patio door needs to be replaced which would suck why is water still coming in to my lower area? It has to be coming from somewhere.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2020)

I would bet on the windows above.


----------



## House Disaster (Nov 14, 2020)

I would hope not they are brand new just installed 3 months ago upgraded to double pain and got nail fin windows because we had water issues before the window guy said they are great for water issues.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2020)

Best way to find the leak is to water test it with a garden hose. Start at the furthest point and slowly work your way up. If you're not comfortable on a ladder or roof, call someone who is.


----------

